# Rhom?



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok so i said in my other thread that i would get better pics for ID when i found my Camers,,, and here they are!!!
Is he a rhom people? give me some good news!!









Thanks for the help everyone!

Sorry for the delay it was being gay and not letting me upload here they are : 
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af165/...p;current=2.jpg
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af165/...p;current=1.jpg
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af165/...p;current=3.jpg
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af165/...p;current=4.jpg
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af165/...p;current=5.jpg
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af165/...p;current=6.jpg
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af165/...p;current=8.jpg
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af165/...p;current=9.jpg


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i dont see any pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a serra smiley rockon fish
very agressive keep only 1 per tank

here is mine they look alike


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i would guess its a rhom from that one pic


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks to be a rhom,... but time will really tell,.. how big is it??? could even be a sanchezi


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Rhom imo.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks so much guys ur making my day!









he is about 3 to 3.5 inches. More opinions would be greatly appriciated









P.S his tail has grown back a great deal in the week iv had him, since i took the last pics!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Rhombeus. 
Belly serrations don't appear to look like a sanchezi to me at all.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking at these new pics I def say its a rhom and a nice one.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree that is a rhom.


----------

